# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Errato invio AA7/10 come annullarlo?

## dott.mamo

Come si annulla un errato invio di AA7/10??

----------


## Contabile

Cioè che vuoi dire?

----------


## dott.mamo

Un invio con data inizio attività 2009 invece di 2010....
E' stato inviato il nuovo con 2010 ma si vorrebbe annullare quello con il 2009.

----------


## Contabile

Non si può annullare. Devi andare in agenzia. E' capitato a me nel gennaio 2008. 
Per una società costituita il 15 gennaio 2008 nel compilare il modello ho inserito 15 01 2007. 
Per farla correggere ho dovuto fare una istanza ed allegare copia dell'atto costitutivo. L'ufficio ha corretto in data 15 gennaio 2008.  
Il secondo invio te lo dovrebbè scartare

----------

